# Movie theater in my car...



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Nothing helpful in this post - just sharing. 

So tonight I found myself sitting in my car for a couple hours waiting on my daughter - dads you know the drill... Knowing that I would be sitting for a while, I side-loaded a movie from my media server to the TiVo app. (Battle Los Angeles) 

I connected the iPad to the Bluetooth audio in the car, leaned the iPad on the steering wheel and watched a movie with huge sound! 

I use the stream quite a bit and for the most part it has worked great!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are all you channels unprotected? All of my movie channels are protected and can't be sideloaded. 

Dan


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Are all you channels unprotected? All of my movie channels are protected and can't be sideloaded.
> 
> Dan


I have FIOS, so not too much of a problem with copy protection - but this was not a TiVo recording...

This movie was from one of my DVD archives. Moved it to the Premier and side loaded it to the iPad. Very quick and easy to do.

I travel quite a bit so I am really happy how easy this is....


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I have FIOS, so not too much of a problem with copy protection


I have fios also and your statement used to be true up until a month or so ago. Fios has recently started to lock down all of the pay stations.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> I have fios also and your statement used to be true up until a month or so ago. Fios has recently started to lock down all of the pay stations.


FIOS didn't - the content owners did...

I shut down HBO, Showtome, et al years ago. With Redbox I get plenty of premium movies at a much cheaper price.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

bradleys said:


> FIOS didn't - the content owners did...


FIOS most certainly did. They control the mechanism.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> FIOS most certainly did. They control the mechanism.


Control is the operative word in my mind... FIOS didn't *decide* to block the premium channels they were *obligated* to block them.

Your definition of control is different then mine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I have fios also and your statement used to be true up until a month or so ago. Fios has recently started to lock down all of the pay stations.


The last time I checked it was only HBO and Cinemax. The several other Premium movie channels didn't have an issue. Has this changed?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

So far only HBO and Cinemax for me, and we got a mail notification about it from FIOS.


----------

